# LOz--- boost guage



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

despite having my money in his bank account now for 10 days this person / forum member has still not posted the boost guage as promised,,,,,,,,,,, how long does it take to perform this simple task..  
ps,, incidentally has anyone else done this ??


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope you paid the fee's. I only got my money back thanks to PayPal.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Who needs a boost gauge when you've got a liquid gauge..
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Who needs a boost gauge when you've got a liquid gauge..
> Steve


coz I can put the liq on bhp and still have a boost,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i got 2 eyes you know !


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mstew said:


> I hope you paid the fee's. I only got my money back thanks to PayPal.


what fees ?,,,,,,,,, I put money dir into his acc,,,, too trusting by far me thinks.. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Peterhead peeps usually have 3..
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ha ha  ,, in this instance I think I could have done with 4 !!!!!


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I tried to get an iPhone off him/her, I gave l0z 3 weeks to send it before opening a case. £200ish I almost lost. Good luck but don't count on it!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pity there are peeps that are slow or dishonest.

Maybe my spare vented bonnet will cheer you up..
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mstew said:


> I tried to get an iPhone off him/her, I gave l0z 3 weeks to send it before opening a case. £200ish I almost lost. Good luck but don't count on it!


ffoookkk me,,, thank you,,,,,,, did you inform the mods ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Pity there are peeps that are slow or dishonest.
> 
> Maybe my spare vented bonnet will cheer you up..
> Steve


ok,, will I just put the cash in your offshore bank acc :lol: :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Is he/she not replying to you messages?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I pm him after 4 days,, his reply,, " I have to work ", after 6/7 I pm again,, " family member into hospital ",, since then no replies !!!


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Ask for a full refund matey? that way you'll know one way or another if he/she is stalling you.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Pity there are peeps that are slow or dishonest.
> ...


Again..
Steve


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, L0z visited TTF today at 1709 hrs. Any comms.
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks for that Hog,, but he didn't visit me !!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

roddy said:


> thanks for that Hog,, but he didn't visit me !!


 :roll: :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Standard replies like I got from l0z. Its not slow shipping. Its more like you giving l0z a loan. Hope you get a result but dont hold youre breathe. I did inform mods but not much they can do :/


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Inexcusable! Just withdraw his posting privileges in Market Place - job done!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Visited again at 1909 Hrs. Any Comms.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I believe Hoggy that Loz lives very close to me so if you want me to go knock on his door let me have details and I will.

I'm sure when he reads the thread he will do the honourable thing.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James, Thanks for that, will leave that decision to Roddy.
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i don't know q what to say !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hog and ALL others,, thank you for your interest and input......................tbh I am totally overwhelmed


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry Roddy about that. It's quite unfortunate as most people here are nice and honest... Can you not check with the police? Isn't there a way to track his ISP when he logs into the forum?
He might use the same username in other forums (Audi) where someone knows his details? Just some ideas...
Hoggy, can he not be banned from the forum or from posting in the for sale section if this doesn't get resolved? (So he doesn't rip more people off...)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks for all interest,, tbh it was only 20£ and I am not too bothered about that,, I am more disappointed about not getting the guage :? :? ,,,,,also obv there is a principle issue,,,,,, it seems that the little s*** has been on here a few times tonite so now knows that he has been rumbled, so hopefully peeps will read this and know to avoid the little s*** in future...if anyone knows of his where abouts perhaps they can let it be known.. ta R


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

First of all, you are making out that my replies to your messages are very short and to the point. This is not the case. I have explained to you why the delay has happened.

The use of language calling me a s***? Not the best way of dealing with this. If any of you feel the need to pop round you are more than welcome to do so.

I am not quite sure how a thread like this resolves anything.

Like I have said, I have been in contact with you about this as the moderators can see.

I don't run a business selling car parts. We all have lives, jobs and commitments. It's easy to play Billy big bullocks in front of a computer screen. When really we maybe should show some humility and compassion when someone is dealing with personal issues. Which, in this case has delayed the posting of a £50 boost gauge.

Loz


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the easiest way to "resolve" " deal with " the situation is to post the bloody guage like you are supposed to,, the period of humility and compassion has passed . if you accept someones money in return for goods then you have a legal responsibility to fulfil your part of the deal whither it is your business or not...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

But this is the second person on the forum experiencing serious problems with you! I've sold many,many items on line and no-one ever had to wait ten days to receive anything following payment, nor have I ever had to wait 10 days to receive any item I've bought on a forum.That's the whole point of buying and selling on a forum - to eradicate the problems of dealing with people you don't know.

We all have problems of one sort or another to deal with in life, but this is hardly a bulky item or one requiring a big packaging effort is it? Either refund the man's money or send the goods he's paid for.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Personally or not, I waited 3 weeks for you not to post my item and reply with 'you don't want it anymore? OK' which implied no confidence in issuing me a refund what so ever. 
Then I waited a further 4 weeks for you to not even attempt to accept or dispute my claim against you for that phone. In total it was 7-8 weeks minimum without that £200 in my account which is unacceptable. I am not a loan company which is what it felt like at the time. I am past it now and have no gripe. I simply would try to not let it happen again and always pay fee's (if possible) on more expensive items, which thankfully I did. Roddy I hope you get this resolved asap!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

mstew. It was no not 8 weeks at all. But ok. Thank you for your input. I have spoken to the mods and the matter is now resolved.

Roddy. Enjoy the boost gauge.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

L0z said:


> mstew. It was no not 8 weeks at all. But ok. Thank you for your input. I have spoken to the mods and the matter is now resolved.
> 
> Roddy. Enjoy the boost gauge.


in what respect is the matter resolved,,, I have not received the guage nor any communication from you as to when i will receive it


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Ask the moderators. I'm having no more to do with you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Also, please stop using commas in that way,,,,,,,,

It makes you look a little stupid,,,,,,

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

L0z said:


> Ask the moderators. I'm having no more to do with you.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


once I have received the guage that will suit me fine, tbh I doubt that many others on here will be having anything to do with you either... :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't get paid for designing that signature strip...


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

roddy said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Ask the moderators. I'm having no more to do with you.
> ...


Ok.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Spandex said:


> I didn't get paid for designing that signature strip...


You have to 8 weeks spandex!

Also, I no longer have those wheels!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi LOz, I have received no PM to resolve this & I heard nothing from other Mods. 
I believe it's now time for you to settle this with Roddy. Send gauge or refund ASAP.
Hoggy.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Hoggy,

Please speak with Jamman.

It has been settled.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

L0z said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> Please speak with Jamman.
> 
> It has been settled.


Hi, I have PM'd Jamman.. James is not a TTF Mod.
Hoggy.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Apologies. I thought he was.

He should be.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

L0z said:


> Apologies. I thought he was.
> 
> He should be.


lololololololololololol

I've contacted Hoggy with details L0z 

Hopefully everybody will be happy by end of week.

love

James the bringer of peace [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Should I start a Jamman for mod poll?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jamman said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies. I thought he was.
> ...


That'll be a first :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" james , the bringer of peace "....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > L0z said:
> ...


Wanna guess how many fingers I'm holding up Paul ? :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thank you everybody for your concern / help / actions ... I will let you all know of any further developments...


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

roddy said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Ask the moderators. I'm having no more to do with you.
> ...


I won't be that's for sure


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

L0z said:


> Should I start a Jamman for mod poll?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm thinking more "Jamman for Prime Minister!"


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

L0z said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> Please speak with Jamman.
> 
> It has been settled.


Hi, Until gauge received, it's not been resolved yet.
Hoggy.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hoggy,
> ...


Jamman for Prime Minister
Hoggy for President


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hoggy,
> ...


that is true


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

mwad said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > L0z said:
> ...


Noted in my Contacts address book under 'shady dealers' - well, you've got to know who you can trust these days!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

STILL NO GUAGE  .... despite his "promises"..
interestingly enough a vent mount has arrived from Brendan ( thank you mate ) the money for which was deposited in his bank acc 7 days ago..


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't help the postal system. It has been posted.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

roddy said:


> STILL NO GUAGE  .... despite his "promises"..
> interestingly enough a vent mount has arrived from Brendan ( thank you mate ) the money for which was deposited in his bank acc 7 days ago..


Hi Roddy.

I'd give it until the end of the week to allow delivery


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

L0z said:


> I can't help the postal system. It has been posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


"But sorry anyway about the rest ..."


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

[/quote]
Noted in my Contacts address book under 'shady dealers' - well, you've got to know who you can trust these days!

[/quote]
 good idea


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Why are so many people that are not involved in this situation commenting?

It has nothing to do with you! Go ahead make a note about Loz from spalding. If you have nothing better to do, I feel very sorry for you.

As I have said before it is very easy to act tough in front of a keyboard.

Crack on.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

L0z said:


> Why are so many people that are not involved in this situation commenting?
> 
> It has nothing to do with you! Go ahead make a note about Loz from spalding. If you have nothing better to do, I feel very sorry for you.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just Spalding in general


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Personally I think people on here are just sympathising with Roddy, I have sold loads of stuff on here and never had an issue TBH, people are a lot more sympathetic when presented with the facts in any version as long as they know.

This does't seem to have been the case hence why you are getting so much grief, If posted why not scan the receipt from the Post Office or what ever courier you used and post it on here thus relieving you from any more sh17


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Maybe it's just Spalding in general


Oi Andy.... WATCH IT :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

L0z said:


> Why are so many people that are not involved in this situation commenting?
> 
> It has nothing to do with you! Go ahead make a note about Loz from spalding. If you have nothing better to do, I feel very sorry for you.
> 
> ...


I think so many people are getting involved / commenting basically because they realise that you are behaving in an appalling manner,, whither it is just their own interest or because you are bringing the forum into disrepute which will anger some people , we would all like to trust and deal with each other on here with out worry of being involved with this type of issue... is that clear ?..
btw,, who is acting tough here ? ,, people are just being honest. :?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Not everyone needs to know about my relative dieing in hospital.

It was posted as soon as it could have been.

If that's not good enough, you can go

Sick and tired of this . Get a grip guys.

**Bad language removed**


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Language Timothy


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

L0z said:


> Not everyone needs to know about my relative dieing in hospital.
> 
> It was posted as soon as it could have been.
> 
> ...


accepted, not everyone needs to know, but then again not everyone had given you money in return for goods,,, if you had taken the bother or the time on just one of your visits onto this forum to pm me with a little update then there would have been no issue ....................... as someone mentioned, if you are concerned by all the " **** " , as is obvious by your need to reply, then just scan / photo the postage receipt and post it on here,,, otherwise suspicions will continue, simple ..


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

robokn said:


> Personally I think people on here are just sympathising with Roddy


Exactly


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

roddy said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Why are so many people that are not involved in this situation commenting?
> ...


Well said. Nail, head.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Surely the whole point of having a 'community' is that you can trust those you are dealing with through past personal dealings or recommendation - hence the 'minimum number of posts' rule for newbies buying/selling stuff (and I know Loz isn't a newbie, but until proven they can make a contribution to the Forum and be trusted its a good rule to apply to new members).

And in the odd case where a regular member's actions are left wanting (treat a member how you would wish to be treated) its good for people to share experiences.

Luckily those I've bought stuff off in the past have been completely above board and I'd recommend them to anyone. Though others I'd be wary of dealing with... now.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I have contacted you. Replied to your pms and explained the situation.

I'm not sure what else I could have put in the messages.

I didn't receive the notification from the bank until Monday.

I was away in Coventry all week with my family due to an unexpected admission into hospital.

I returned Friday night, posted Saturday 2nd class recorded delivery.

With Monday being the bank holiday I was told that it would not be processed until Tuesday with a pickup from my post office at 3:30.

What else do you want?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ok, think we're done here. Locking it for now if it's not delivered we can reopen the thread


----------

